# Financial term for an account or a "tab"



## Cosmas1

Is there a good Greek word for an account or a "tab" as when you have an account with someone that you charge against and then from time to time you pay it off?

Thank you.


----------



## glavkos

Μπορείς να πεις "πιστωτικός λογαριασμός" ή "ανοιχτός λογαριασμός" ...You are talking about a credit account , right?


----------



## Cosmas1

Yes, it's a credit account. Is there a more casual way to say it that's say the equivalent of the English "tab"?  As in "put it on my tab".


----------



## Δημήτρης

λογαριασμός will do. "βάλε/γράψε τα στον λογαρισμό μου"


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you. That seems to be colloquial enough.


----------



## glavkos

more official "πιστώστε τον λογαρισμό μου" ....


----------



## Cosmas1

Ok, using these words, I am trying to find a way to say “Please charge my account” but with a little more grace than “Σας παρακαλώ πιστώστε τον λογαριασμό μου.” 

I’m wondering if we can come up with something along the lines of “I would really appreciate it if you would charge my account.” Or «I would be very grateful if you would charge my account.»

I thought of “Θα με υποχρεώσετε αν πιστώσετε τον λογαριασμό μου” but that sounds too literal (double meaning on υποχρεώσετε) and «Αν έχετε την καλοσύνη να πιστώσετε τον λογαριασμό μου» may sound over the top. What’s a good middle road to take?

Any ideas?


----------



## Δημήτρης

"Θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος* αν το πιστώνατε στον λογαριασμό μου" seems perfect to me. 

*I prefer "θα ήμουν υπόχρεος" over "θα με υποχρεώνατε". The latter seems too direct and may be perceived as demanding.


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you.


----------



## glavkos

glavkos said:


> more official "πιστώστε τον λογαρι*α*σμό μου" ....



Μου έφυγε ένα Α πριν...


----------

